
Hashicorp raises $100M at a $1.9B valuation - moritzplassnig
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/11/01/hashicorp-raises-100-million-at-1point9-billion-valuation.html
======
mitchpron
"with unconventional names like Vagrant, Consul and Terraform" But Kubernetes
and Istio are a completely normal names? Welcome to open source, mainstream
media ;)

~~~
h1d
Google is normal too?

If I'd named my company Orange, I would be laughed at too.

And people also got used to Ubuntu by now I guess.

And Yahoo and Bing? There's not much reason to keep surprising on new names
people find.

~~~
aranelsurion
Exactly my thoughts, and considering it's functionality I fail to see how
Terraform is an unconventional name at all. It fits the product perfectly.

------
marenkay
The interesting thing here is that Vault and Terraform Enterprise will
probably be the ones for making money where the rest is their form of
advertisement.

It's just that only Vault is ready and Terraform Enterprise is taking way too
long, IMHO dangerously long as some it might already be too late to actually
sell it.

------
jiveturkey
hashicorp is interesting. there's no product they have which i think i
couldn't build myself, and which many SRE types couldn't build themselves. and
which looking at the source code verifies.

The real magic is in hashicorp's pricing strategy then. At a glance it sounds
quite high, and surely if you are capable of and if you built in-house you
could build only the features you want, reducing your build cost below the
sticker buy cost.

But at high opportunity cost. There are better things that your in-house SREs
could be working on, than infrastructure that someone else has already done
for you.

The freemium model also works quite well for them.

There's also a timing factor. Hashicorp probably couldn't have existed 10
years ago. But I don't think it's quite a case of an idea whose time had come.
I think hashicorp helped create their own market.

Here's to their success!

